# Limitar corriente SIN usar resistencia



## alarateo (Ago 22, 2007)

Os planteo mi problema. Quiero hacer circular una corriente por dos ramas en paralelo, de 25 diodos en serie cada una. Para ello, tengo que poner una batería, he pensado que sea de 24V, Con estos 24 V puedo superar la tensión de umbral de los diodos en directa, 24V-suma de tensiónes umbrales= aproximadamente 6 voltios. Ahí está mi problema, no sé qué hacer con tantos voltios. Éstos caen en la suma de todas las resistencias dinámicas de los diodos, que son muy pequeñas, por lo qeu me circula una corriente enorme. A ver si me podéis decir alguna forma de limitar la corriente sin uitlizar resistencia limitadora. He pensado en poner un zener de 4 o 5 V para que caigan parte de los 6 voltios que me sobran, y el otro voltio cae en las resistencias dinámicas. El problema de esto es que, si por alguna razón, se sumara uno o 2 voltios en serie con la batería, la corriente vuelve a ser muy elevada. (ésto de que se sumen voltios puede pasar en mi diseño facilmente, de echo, pueden sumarse incluso 12V). 

Qué forma me proponéis de limitar la corriente?


----------



## ars (Ago 22, 2007)

Y porque no queres usar resistencias???


----------



## alarateo (Ago 22, 2007)

bueno, es una cuestión importante en mi diseño, si pongo ahí resistencias no me funciona otra cosa... Sabes alg8una forma?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2007)

Se puede colocar un transistor en serie con la carga (como limitador de corriente) pero este tambien seguira trabajando como si fuera una resistencia.
Otra opcion: un regulador de tension como limitador de corriente

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/med-res.htm
En este link te explican como hacer un regulador de corriente constante (0,100 A) solo tendras que adaptarlo a tu necesidad.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 22, 2007)

Creo que lo que te falla es el concepto.

debes hacer varias ramas de diodos en serie y cada rama debe circular una corriente de 20mA.

Una rama esta formada por una resistencia limitadora y varios led en serie.

La cantidad de diodos en serie no debe llegar a la tension de alimentacion Nled*Vled<24
cada rama se conecta en paralelo con las otras ramas hasta formar un conjunto de 25 led's

Yo lo haria asi:

Voy a calcularlo para tener una caida de tension en la resistencia de unos 3V (me gusta tener una resistencia limitadora un poco decente no sea que una subida de tension y cualquier chorradita  me fulmine los led)

24-3=21V     o sea la suma de caidas de los led se aproxime a 21V

Led rojos Vled=1.6V

Nled=21/1.6= 13 led

Rlim=Vlim/Iled=3/20mA=150ohm
Plim=3*20mA=0.06W o sea con una resistencia de 1/2W y 150hom

Queda de la siguiente forma:

Dos ramas de 13 led en paralelo.

Cada rama estara formada por 13 led rojos y una resistencia de 150ohms 172W

Materiales:
2 resistencia de 150ohms
26 led rojos


Ahora lo ajustas a tus led si son verdes tendran otra tension normalmente 1.8V.


Para medirlo es facil ponen una resistencia y el led que se encienda y mides con el tester.


Un saludo.


----------

